# venom collectors and mixing injections



## Fly_Fodder (Apr 19, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has experience with using bee venom collectors, and if so do you make up an injection base, or do you make tinctures ect...

I found a link for a patent app. that describes their process for processing venom as an injection, link below. It was interesting in the incorporation of an anesthetic into the mix that helped with local pain. 


http://www.faqs.org/patents/app/20080248127

bee venom collector link

http://www.beewhisper.com/


----------



## eliahu (Dec 11, 2009)

i have no experience o f bee venom collecting but my father does he used to work at bee venom in his youth i asked him about bee venom collecting and he told me that it was very pysicaly demanding occupation you have to break nights to extract it and thats why its very expensive. A gram costs extremely high i dont know real price but i think it would bee very expensive my father had extracted bee venom the years before but he could not manage to sell it.
i dont know wether it is prifitable occupation in the US but in my Country nobody is interested in this buisness. As soon as you collect bee venom you have to furnish it in the laboratory you need a lot of time to spend for this buisness. i would love to help you in this case if you will or if i can help in any case.write me PM if have any interest in caucasian beekeeping 
Sincerely ilia from Georgia republic


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

From what I have read, collecting venom makes for very mean bees. It would be intresting to know how much venom can be sold for. Of course the price will make little sense to anyone, unless they knew how much could be collected from x number of hives in x number of days.


----------



## Fly_Fodder (Apr 19, 2010)

according to the beewhisper site they say you can collect between .1 and .5 grams daily, so if it was just for personal use you could in theory just run it between 10-20 times in a year and collect enough for injections. I would just rather find a pharmacist to mix up the serum for me though and find a "guinea pig" to stick first. If anyone read the mixing patent application I was also wondering if the incorporation of benadryl would help for people tend to have minor reactions to stings.

I personally like the looks of the beewhisper unit as it is low voltage. I would have to think that the bees would be a little less angry then getting zapped by the car battery some of the other ones use...


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Seems like alot of work and expense, as I have yet to find a bee that wont provide me with a sting when held against my neck. :doh:


----------



## Paraplegic Racehorse (Jan 25, 2007)

The beewhisper site seems in general agreement with articles on venom collection I have read at Ukrainian and Russian web site (Sorry, don't have the links any more). The only thing it fails to mention is: do not collect from any single colony more than one day in twelve. The machine translations are horrible so I couldn't quite grasp the reasons behind this, but it likely has to do with making mean bees. 

Anyway, if you plan to sell your venom, you are likely going to have to export. I believe the nearest country with active venom collecting beekeepers is Mexico.


----------

